# Paypal charges?



## bgreaterthan (Jul 15, 2007)

Good morning,

I was wondering if anyone knew why paypal is charging my customers a $2.95 charge to their credit card account when purchasing on my website. The total for the transaction is $23.95, which hasn't shown up yet. What is this initial charge? Will the rest be added to it? This is my first experience with paypal. 

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

HiKelly,

I would contact paypal and ask them this question. Atfer all, they will be the only ones to truly know. I've been using paypal for years now and have never seen this happen(buying or selling).


----------



## bgreaterthan (Jul 15, 2007)

I've asked paypal and am waiting for their answer. Just wondering if anyone could explain in the meantime.


----------



## NancyJPants (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck getting an answer. We have experienced horrible Paypal customere service. Three different representitives said they would email code to fix a problem we had. Three times no code! Finally found some help through a forum my wife found. We are sorry we chose this service and will switch to another as soon as time permits.

You might try some paypal help forums, sorry I don't know the ones my wife is using, but I really suggest getting out. 

Good luck


----------



## bgreaterthan (Jul 15, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know what the charges were. A customer saw a charge for several dollars on his credit card (but not the full price of the shirt). When I called paypal, turned out the customer had some money in their paypal account. When that money ran out, paypal charged their credit card the couple dollar balance. I guess the customer didn't realize that he had money with paypal to spend. He was happy to only pay a couple bucks for a shirt! Paypal has been working great for me so far.

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## EB (May 9, 2006)

Saw your post. Paypal is great but have any of you had much experience with Google Checkout as an alternative. Looks like there are lower fees too.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Been using paypal for 4 years and have not had a single problem.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bgreaterthan said:


> Just wanted to let you know what the charges were. A customer saw a charge for several dollars on his credit card (but not the full price of the shirt). When I called paypal, turned out the customer had some money in their paypal account. When that money ran out, paypal charged their credit card the couple dollar balance. I guess the customer didn't realize that he had money with paypal to spend. He was happy to only pay a couple bucks for a shirt! Paypal has been working great for me so far.
> 
> Thanks, Kelly


Hey Kelly, I really appreciate you taking the time to report back on this. I was really curious what the "extra" charges might be.


----------

